# Under the Red Sky: Cast of Characters



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Blood Angels


Markus Bailean
Captain, 4th Company, Blood Angels


Xerxes Kalin ’Keeper of the Word’
Chaplain, 4th Company, Blood Angels


Rees Julian
Sergeant, Bailean’s Honor Guard, 4th Company, Blood Angels


Paleon Frus
Epolistary, 4th Company, Blood Angels

Connor Gorrins
Apothecary, Blood Angels 4th Company, Blood Angels

Edgar Matllis
Sergeant, Lacosta Tactical Squad, Blood Angels 4th Company, Blood Angels


Martin CorthalTerminator Sergeant, Herois Veteran Squad, Blood Angels 1st Company, Blood Angels



Grey Knights

Caesar Gunther
Grand Master, Grey Knights

Deris Relan
Justicar, Relis Tactical Squad, Grey Knights



Order of the Argent Shroud

Alena Aris
Cannoness Preceptor, 2nd Preceptory, Order of the Argent Shroud

Ellen Mathis
Sister Superior, Feris Tactical Squad, Order of the Argent Shroud

Other Astartes

Constantine Argas
Captain, 3rd Company, Iron Centurions

Cato Sicarius
Captain, 2nd Company, Ultramarines 

Imperial Navy

Kearan Gilton
Admiral, Battlefleet Kranos, Imperial Navy

Adrean Marlow
Captain of the Iron Shroud, Battlefleet Kranos, Imperial Navy



Imperial Guard

Alexian Havik
Lord General, Hyrulean 35th, Imperial Guard

Tyberius Roug
Lieutenant, Hyrulean 35th Imperial Guard

Mathias Pruge
Lord General Millitant, Hyrulean Army, Imperial Guard

Peter Gruln
Captain, Hyrulean 35th, Imperial Guard

Konrad Teluf
Captain, Kranos 157th , Imperial Guard



The Inquisition

Malograd Hefth
Inquisitor Lord of the Ordo Hereticus
Pitor Ruskov
Inquisitor of the Ordo Hereteics

Ryvaan Kolerr
Inquisitor Lord of the Ordo Malleus




Forces of Chaos

Durak’ Chal
Chaos Lord,13th Company, The Black Legion

Kilik Gros
Aspiring Champion, War’s Scions Tactical Squad, 13th Company, The Black Legion

Zebith Faklu
Dark Apostle, Word Bearers

Marzif Bulon
Senior Arch-Heretic, Kranos System


----------

